# RS Guitarworks rescues Rich Robinson's '63 ES-335



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Interesting process..

From the link below:
_We’ve all heard horror stories about instruments ruined by fires, floods, or other natural disasters, but sometimes these damaged goods do see a happy ending. When Hurricane Sandy handed lemons to Black Crowes guitarist Rich Robinson and his beloved Gibson ES-335 in 2012, he decided to make lemonade with RS Guitarworks and launch an intensive restoration project. These images document that amazing operation_

Gallery: RS Guitarworks Rescues Rich Robinson’s ’63 ES-335 | Premier Guitar


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2018)




----------

